# Pioneer DVD Brenner unter Nero nicht gefunden



## JohnDoe (18. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir letztens einen DVD-Brenner 8x von Pioneer zugelegt. Ich habe ihn dann eingebaut und wollte glaich mal losbrennen, aber leider konnte ich unter Nero 6.0 den Brenner nicht finden.
Daraufhin habe ich Nero 6.2xxxx neu installiert. Auch dann tauchtder Brenner nicht unter der Brennerauswahl auf.

Kennt einer von euch das Problem und was kann ich dagegen tun?

In der Windows Hardware ist das Laufwerk korrekt aufgelistet und DVD's abspielen kann es auch.

Danke im voraus.


----------

